# Bilateral Spigelian hernia coding question



## NanciWildmanCPC (Feb 26, 2013)

Procedure:  Laparoscopic bilateral spigelian hernia repair with mesh
                  The left side is incarcerated, the right side is not.
I billed Medicare:   49653-LT and 49652-RT
This was denied due to NCCI edits.  The dx code is 552.29 for LT, and 553.29 for RT.
Can anyone help me with the correct way to code this surgery for Medicare to recognize the fact that they are different types of hernias?


----------

